# Vantrue N4 Dash Cam - recommended?



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

I used a Blackvue DR650S-2CH-IR, but have problems with the internal IR camera not recording and I feel that's more important with rideshare driving. I'm in the market for a new camera and want something reliable and a company with good customer service. So someone recommended Vantrue N2 Pro, but I see that there is a newer model the N4. Has anyone bought this and used it enough to recommend it?


----------



## estore009 (Oct 14, 2017)

N2 pro is too pricey when compared with my B2W...


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I have the blackvue and I’ve had no issues with recording, maybe a bad cable?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Arkaxow said:


> I used a Blackvue DR650S-2CH-IR, but have problems with the internal IR camera not recording and I feel that's more important with rideshare driving. I'm in the market for a new camera and want something reliable and a company with good customer service. So someone recommended Vantrue N2 Pro, but I see that there is a newer model the N4. Has anyone bought this and used it enough to recommend it?


I have the N2 and love it. I would expect that the N4 would be just as good, if not better.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

estore009 said:


> N2 pro is too pricey when compared with my B2W...


Bah I got my N2 on sale on Amazon for $139, and it smashes the B2W specs for a few dollars more...

As for the N4 it's just an N2 with a third wired cam for rear facing recording out the back window... Not a bad feature to have incase you're rear ended.... However my N2 picked up most of my accident when rear ended... A rear facing cam would've done better though.

Only fault I see is it only holds a 256gb card for 3 cams... My N2 holds full 3 days of video before looping on the same size card...so I'd assume the N4 might hold 2....


----------



## Arkaxow (May 19, 2016)

estore009 said:


> N2 pro is too pricey when compared with my B2W...


I already tried upgrading the firmware, resetting everything, a new cable, and still have problems. BlackVue support was no help to me.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Arkaxow said:


> I already tried upgrading the firmware, resetting everything, a new cable, and still have problems. BlackVue support was no help to me.


Sounds like a bad back camera then, my 650 records flawlessly


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

The Blackvue 650s is still a solid camera, even what, five years later? I used it for over 3 years with no issue. I only am dabbling in newer options because I'd prefer actually 1080p/HD interior whereas the 650 is limited to 720p. Perhaps simply replacing the rear camera is all you really need though even used, you are probably looking at half the cost of a brand new camera with HD.

I'm sorry the service from Blackvue hasn't been great, but I have read that about them. They would rather you deal with the retailer for problems instead of the manufacturer (aka them). Shitty especially considering the high prices off their dash cameras.

Lastly, you might want to check reddit (r/dashcam) and YouTube reviews. Unfortunately, UP.net is a lot tamer these days due to the pandemic and those of us here with experience with dash cams typically have established/older models which we've been using for years. That new 3 channel Vantrue is still way too new considering but you may get a bite or two.


Uberguyken said:


> As for the N4 it's just an N2 with a third wired cam for rear facing recording out the back window... Not a bad feature to have incase you're rear ended.... However my N2 picked up most of my accident when rear ended... A rear facing cam would've done better though.


Agreed. Especially with the newer HD rear facing cameras, unless you really feel you need the coverage, which I'll never fault anyone for wanting. You could probably better capture the face of a hit and run driver if they tried to say they were not actually driving their car? I don't know.

Even so, I think I would just get a 2nd single channel HD camera to put back there mainly for the space issue like you mentioned. Three HD video files on a single device, even with a 256g card, is pushing it unless you are the type to dump your memory card after every shift. The all-in-one appeal is nice but not something I personally would lose sleep over missing out on. The interior camera with IR is way more important to me for driving total strangers around.


----------

